# Wont boot



## 4david8 (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a Netbook 7 inch premioum tablet that is stuck on the boot page. I've tried to reboot it several times. Took it apart disconnect the battery and reseated all the connections. but it still wont boot. MFG is no help they don't service them at all and it was a month out of the warranty so they won't replace it. anyone have any sugestions.


----------



## SRD7 (Apr 3, 2012)

I assume you mean Nexus 7? Have you tried a factory reset?

1. If your tablet is on, power it off.
2. Press and hold Power until the device powers on, then immediately press and hold Volume Down (while still pressing Power). You will see the word Start with an arrow drawn around it.
3. Press Volume Down twice to designate Recovery mode.
4. Press Power to restart into Recovery mode. You will see an image of an Android robot with a red exclamation mark.
5. While holding down Power, press Volume Up.
6. Use the volume keys to scroll to "wipe data/factory reset" and press Power to select it.
7. Scroll down to "Yes - erase all user data" and press Power to select it.

Note: If at any point during the above steps your tablet becomes unresponsive, you can restart it by holding down the power button for several seconds.


----------



## 4david8 (Feb 14, 2013)

It is a NextBook not nexus 7. It doesn't have a exterior volume control. There is no info on how to reset it except the reset button which doesn't work. Anyone know about the NextBook 7 Premium ?


----------



## gridl0ck (Apr 7, 2010)

David do you still have this issue? You need to plug the Nexus 7 in to a computer to be able to reset it. If you still need this let me know i'll write a short guide. Just on my way out so can't at the moment though.


----------

